# Rec Change - Scoring for Social Change Film Scoring Competition 2021



## Leslie Fuller (Jun 15, 2021)

Hi Everyone,

I’ve just noticed another Film Scoring Competition, which “slipped under the radar”.

Unfortunately, registration has been open from 1st May, and the submission deadline is 30th June 2021!

The film to be scored (Merma) can be downloaded for free using a Google Drive link, and on acceptance of certain conditions!

A competition entry fee is payable.

See below for the competition details page, then go to: About, and click on: See Rules on that page to get to the download link which is in the rules document.

https://www.recchange.com/filmscoringcompetition


----------



## dhmusic (Jun 15, 2021)

Nice! Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Leslie Fuller (Jun 15, 2021)

dhmusic said:


> Nice! Thanks for the heads up.


No problem. Only sorry I didn’t see it sooner!


----------



## dhmusic (Jun 15, 2021)

Leslie Fuller said:


> No problem. Only sorry I didn’t see it sooner!


The footage looks really good! There's a gaming (Music+SFX) entry too btw with the same deadline. 

I'm not super familiar with the etiquette here (Years lurking til recently)... would this be the appropriate thread for participants to post their entries?


----------



## Leslie Fuller (Jun 15, 2021)

dhmusic said:


> The footage looks really good! There's a gaming (Music+SFX) entry too btw with the same deadline.
> 
> I'm not super familiar with the etiquette here (Years lurking til recently)... would this be the appropriate thread for participants to post their entries?


I think in this case, you could only post your entry here after the competition closing date has passed. The rules specifically say to provide an “unlisted YouTube video link”, for your entry.


----------



## Leslie Fuller (Jun 15, 2021)

By the way, there is a video on the Rec Change YouTube channel, which gives some context for the scene to be scored.


----------



## dhmusic (Jun 15, 2021)

Leslie Fuller said:


> I think in this case, you could only post your entry here after the competition closing date has passed. The rules specifically say to provide an “unlisted YouTube video link”, for your entry.


Thanks for the details!


----------



## Pappaus (Jun 18, 2021)

I just wanted to add that the video listed above is almost necessary for the contest. Explains the characters, situation, background, and the conflict of the scene. These things are not self evident from the scene itself. You could certainly go in blind and still be the winner,  but it is worth watching.


----------



## Leslie Fuller (Jul 15, 2021)

Hi Everyone, 

If you’ve not already been notified, the winners of the Rec Change 2021 Competitions have just been announced.

See link below:









Rec Change 2021 Winners Announcement


Hi Rec Changer, We’re proud to announce our Winners for Rec Change 2021 ! ! ! A special thanks to all of our Sponsors for their support on making Rec Change 2021 happen: Alliance for Women Film Composers, Dos Gallos Productions, Arcella Sound, Cometa Games, Women in Games International (WIGI)...



shoutout.wix.com


----------



## Pappaus (Jul 15, 2021)

Ones anyone know how to find this short film? I’d really like to know what happens after the film clip we scored. (And I would also like to see the whole thing with the original score as well)

Thanks - Steve


----------



## Pappaus (Jul 15, 2021)

Ps - Thanks to Leslie for finding these contests and posting.


----------



## GNP (Jul 15, 2021)

Lol. Be a direct activist for "social change". Leave filmscoring out of it. That's my take.


----------



## Leslie Fuller (Jul 15, 2021)

Pappaus said:


> Ps - Thanks to Leslie for finding these contests and posting.


 See Spitfire’s new competition here:






Stargirl Scoring Competition


In collaboration with Pinar Toprak and DC’s Stargirl, we are giving you the opportunity to win an Everything Drive and virtual mentoring session with Pinar herself. All you have to do is score a clip from DC’s hit series Stargirl! For more information and the clip head to...




vi-control.net


----------



## wahey73 (Jul 15, 2021)

Leslie Fuller said:


> See Spitfire’s new competition here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you so much Leslie for bringing all these competitions to our attention. Really appreciated (at least from my side)


----------



## Leslie Fuller (Jul 15, 2021)

wahey73 said:


> Thank you so much Leslie for bringing all these competitions to our attention. Really appreciated (at least from my side)


 Just wondering how many will use 8-bit/chiptune libraries in this one!

Hopefully @David Kudell is far too busy!


----------



## tristancappel (Jul 16, 2021)

I've never placed in a competition before! Congrats to everyone! So pumped to have placed third


----------



## Leslie Fuller (Jul 16, 2021)

tristancappel said:


> I've never placed in a competition before! Congrats to everyone! So pumped to have placed third



Congratulations @tristancappel! Amazing work!


----------

